# Tempo congiuntivo nelle proposizioni interrogative indirette



## fabry

Salve gente! Mi sono da sempre chiesto quale di queste due frasi "Non so che cosa sia successo o Non so che cosa è successo" sia la più corretta. Altresì, col vostro aiuto, vorrei cercare di capire perchè usare un tempo anzichè un altro, magari esiste una regola che al momento ignoro del tutto. 
grazie


----------



## nextdrinkplease

Carissimo, 
              come ben sai in italiano è buona  norma usare il congiuntivo nelle frasi subordinate. Dunque la frase

Non so che cosa sia successo 

è di una correttezza cristallina.
Premetto che io in genere son un talebano del congiuntivo, nel senso che lo userei sempre. Comunque, esistono alcuni tipi di subordinate, come le oggettive e le interrogative indirette (in questo caso) in cui l' uso dell' indicativo è accettabile, oltre che esteticamente snello. 

Non so cosa è successo

è accettabile, e piuttosto leggero, ma (da buon talebano)dico che grammaticalmente non è a prova di bomba. 

ciaooo
Albi


----------



## fabry

Ehehe ben detto! purtroppo oggigiorno si tende, molte volte,  a sostituire il congiuntivo con l'imperfetto, e questo lo reputo alquanto triste.
Grazie per la risposta.


----------



## claudine2006

Non so cosa sia successo.
Nel linguaggio parlato è accettato anche l'indicativo.


----------



## itka

nextdrinkplease said:


> .... io in genere son un talebano del congiuntivo,


Congratulazioni !



fabry said:


> Ehehe ben detto! purtroppo oggigiorno si tende, molte volte,  a sostituire il congiuntivo *con l'imperfetto,* e questo lo reputo alquanto triste.



Con l'imperfetto ... che cosa vuoi dire ? 
_Non so che cosa era successo ?

_Ma... ha un'altro significato, no ?


----------



## daniele712

itka said:


> Congratulazioni !
> 
> 
> 
> Con l'imperfetto ... che cosa vuoi dire ?
> _Non so che cosa era successo ?
> 
> _Ma... ha un'altro significato, no ?



Credo si riferisse a frasi del tipo:
Se giungevo a Roma andavo a vedere il(o vedevo il o sarei andato a vedere il)Vaticano 
invece di
Se fossi giunto a Roma sarei andato  a vedere il vaticano


----------



## fabry

daniele712 said:


> Credo si riferisse a frasi del tipo:
> Se giungevo a Roma andavo a vedere il(o vedevo il o sarei andato a vedere il)Vaticano
> invece di
> Se fossi giunto a Roma sarei andato a vedere il vaticano


 
esatto, mi riferivo a frasi del genere. ho dimenticato a specificarlo, chiedo venia.


----------



## Massi

In risposta ad Albi.
Sono Talebano ( del congiuntivo ) quanto te, di conseguenza non posso accettare che tu difinisca "accettabile" la frase non so cosa è successo.
purtroppo l'uso dei congiuntivi si è perso ma cio' non tolgie che esistano.

Ciauu 

Max


----------



## Cnaeius

Massi said:


> In risposta ad Albi.
> .
> purtroppo l'uso dei congiuntivi si è perso ma cio' non tolgie che esistano.
> 
> Ciauu
> 
> Max


 
Beh adesso non esageriamo per favore.. Va bene lamentare qualche mancato uso, ma dire frasi assolute del tipo "l'uso dei congiuntivi si è perso" non credo abbia molto senso. 

Sulla frase in questione io invece penso che il parlante (noi) a volte sia più elaborato di quanto non si creda: credo che consciamente o inconsciamente noi scegliamo di dire "non so se è", "non so se sia", dipendentemente dalla situazione e non a caso. Chiaro: posto che il livello linguistico del parlante sia buono.


----------



## ciavolosh

Salve a tutti,
navigando su internet non sono riuscito a trovare una risposta certa a questa domanda: 
Sono tutte corrette queste frasi? 

1)Quel che vorrei sapere è se sia possibile sostenere l'esame

2) vorrei sapere se questo esame possa essere convalidato

3) vorrei sapere se questo esame potesse essere convalidato

4) vorrei sapere se questo esame può essere convalidato


In particolare non capisco se il congiuntivo in questo caso si possa usare sia al presente, sia all'imperfetto. 

grazie anticipatamente per la risposta


----------



## Sandhinet

Direi che la 3 è poco corretta, o comunque significherebbe qualcosa di diverso rispetto alle altre:

3) vorrei sapere se questo esame potesse essere convalidato

"A naso" direi che si tratta di un tentativo di correggere un'altra frase, del tipo:

"vorrei sapere se questo esame potrebbe essere convalidato"

che invece *è valida*, a dispetto del fatto che compaia un condizionale dopo il "se".

Per risolvere dubbi simili, il mio consiglio è quello di pensare a come sarebbe stato il discorso diretto (da cui in fondo si parte):

1) Quel che vorrei sapere è se sia possibile sostenere l'esame <--- Quel che vorrei sapere è: "E'  possibile sostenere l'esame?"  (presente congiuntivo <---- presente indicativo)

2) vorrei sapere se questo esame possa essere convalidato <--- 2) vorrei sapere: "questo esame può essere convalidato?" (presente congiuntivo <---- presente indicativo)

4) è uguale alla 2, cambiata solamente la reggente.

Seguendo lo stesso ragionamento, la frase 3 diventerebbe:

3) vorrei sapere se questo esame potesse essere convalidato <--- vorrei sapere: "Questo esame poteva essere convalidato?" (imperfetto congiuntivo <---- imperfetto indicativo), che magari ha ancora senso, ma non quello delle altre tre frasi. In sostanza, assodato che ora la convalida non è più possibile, mi informo se la cosa fosse possibile in passato, per pura curiosità.

Spero di non averti confuso le idee più di prima.


----------



## ciavolosh

Ciao, 
no tutt'altro che confuso.. mi hai chiarito un bel pò le idee.
Soprattutto alla fine, spieghi davvero bene la differenza ed è proprio quello di cui avevo bisogno. Grazie mille!


----------



## mah7

Sandhinet said:


> Direi che la 3 è poco corretta, o comunque significherebbe qualcosa di diverso rispetto alle altre:
> 
> 3) vorrei sapere se questo esame potesse essere convalidato
> 
> "A naso" direi che si tratta di un tentativo di correggere un'altra frase, del tipo:
> 
> "vorrei sapere se questo esame potrebbe essere convalidato"
> 
> che invece *è valida*, a dispetto del fatto che compaia un condizionale dopo il "se".
> 
> Per risolvere dubbi simili, il mio consiglio è quello di pensare a come sarebbe stato il discorso diretto (da cui in fondo si parte):
> 
> 1) Quel che vorrei sapere è se sia possibile sostenere l'esame <--- Quel che vorrei sapere è: "E'  possibile sostenere l'esame?"  (presente congiuntivo <---- presente indicativo)
> 
> 2) vorrei sapere se questo esame possa essere convalidato <--- 2) vorrei sapere: "questo esame può essere convalidato?" (presente congiuntivo <---- presente indicativo)
> 
> 4) è uguale alla 2, cambiata solamente la reggente.
> 
> Seguendo lo stesso ragionamento, la frase 3 diventerebbe:
> 
> 3) vorrei sapere se questo esame potesse essere convalidato <--- vorrei sapere: "Questo esame poteva essere convalidato?" (imperfetto congiuntivo <---- imperfetto indicativo), che magari ha ancora senso, ma non quello delle altre tre frasi. In sostanza, assodato che ora la convalida non è più possibile, mi informo se la cosa fosse possibile in passato, per pura curiosità.
> 
> Spero di non averti confuso le idee più di prima.



E se per ipotesi volessimo ragionare al passato?
Quale delle seguenti è corretta?

Volevo sapere se questo esame potesse essere convalidato.

oppure

Volevo sapere se questo esame potrebbe essere convalidato.

La seconda credo sia errata, o no?

Grazie.


----------



## Kraus

La seconda non mi sembra poi così brutta... Forse però ho torto marcio. Si potrebbe anche dire "... se questo esame possa (oppure può) essere convalidato". O no?


----------



## marco.cur

Vorrei sapere se questo esame sarebbe potuto essere convalidato.
Vorrei saper se questo esame si sarebbe potuto convalidare.

Volevo sapere se questo esame potrebbe essere convalidato: si riferisce sempre al presente; quest'esame ha qualche possibilità di venir convalidato?


----------



## facciadipietra

Sono tutte e quattro _potenzialmente _corrette, ma dipende dal contesto nel quale sono inserite. 
La 1) e la 4) sono le più "autonome", domande che potrebbero essere poste a un interlocutore senza aggiungere altro. 
La 2 è giusta se dopo è seguita da una "protasi" che ne giustifichi il congiuntivo presente; per esempio "vorrei sapere se possa essere convalidato una volta provveduto a correggere...". 
La 3 è giusta se si riferisce a un discorso in cui si sta ragionando di un'eventualità o un dubbio su un fatto avvenuto in passato.


----------



## laurentius87

facciadipietra said:


> Sono tutte e quattro _potenzialmente _corrette, ma dipende dal contesto nel quale sono inserite.
> La 1) e la 4) sono le più "autonome", domande che potrebbero essere poste a un interlocutore senza aggiungere altro.
> La 2 è giusta se dopo è seguita da una "protasi" che ne giustifichi il congiuntivo presente; per esempio "vorrei sapere se possa essere convalidato una volta provveduto a correggere...".
> La 3 è giusta se si riferisce a un discorso in cui si sta ragionando di un'eventualità o un dubbio su un fatto avvenuto in passato.



Sottoscrivo le tue osservazioni, anche perché la 2 da sola com'è non mi suona benissimo.


----------



## facciadipietra

Suona ancora meglio così, anticipando la protasi: "Vorrei sapere se una volta fatte delle correzioni possa essere convalidato".


----------



## sevillista

Adesso mi viene un dubbio: perché non si dice "non so cosa sia successa", visto che cosa è una parola femminile? Grazie.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Bella domanda, sevi. Adesso sono costretto a pensarci anch'io. Grazie.

GS


----------



## Necsus

sevillista said:


> Adesso mi viene un dubbio: perché non si dice "non so cosa sia successa", visto che cosa è una parola femminile? Grazie.


Perché in questo caso 'cosa' non è un sostantivo, ma un pronome interrogativo (ellittico per 'che cosa'). Se per esempio lo sostituissi con il pronome 'quale', recupererebbe la funzione di  sostantivo e allora diresti, concordando, "non so quale cosa sia successA'. Vedi discussione 'che cosa / cosa / che'.


----------



## sevillista

Necsus said:


> Perché in questo caso 'cosa' non è un sostantivo, ma un pronome interrogativo (ellittico per 'che cosa'). Se per esempio lo sostituissi con il pronome 'quale', recupererebbe la funzione di  sostantivo e allora diresti, concordando, "non so quale cosa sia successA'. Vedi discussione 'che cosa / cosa / che'.



Molto chiaro, grazie mille .


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Grazie, Nec, ero sicuro che saresti arrivato con la cavalleria.

Immagino anche che quando dici_ "...in questo caso 'cosa' non è un sostantivo, ma un pronome interrogativo (ellittico per 'che cosa'). Se per esempio lo sostituissi con il pronome 'quale', recupererebbe la funzione di sostantivo..."_ tu intenda "...sostituissi _che_ con _quale_...". Dico bene?

GS


----------



## Necsus

Be', 'anche no', come suol dirsi oggidì, a proposito di mutazioni. Nella frase di Sevillista ("non so cosa sia successo/a")  il _che _non è presente, quindi non potrebbe essere sostituito. Come detto nella discussione a cui rimandavo sopra "il pronome relativo sarebbe _che__, _sì, ma [Serianni VII,256] «_che_ si alterna, tanto nelle interrogative dirette quanto nelle indirette, con _che cosa_ e con l'ellittico _cosa_. Le tre forme sono tutte molto comuni nell'uso; al più possiamo notare (con Sabatini 1985: 165) che, specie nelle interrogative dirette, "ha perduto terreno _che cosa_ e si va affermando sempre più il semplice _cosa_, di provenienza settentrionale, mentre il _che _di provenienza meridionale, e ovviamente predominante da Roma in giù, a livello nazionale si è fissato, più che altro" in talune formule (_che so?, che dire?, che importa?_, ecc.). _Cosa _invece di _che cosa_ fu spesso osteggiato dai grammatici del secolo scorso, ma si diffuse ampiamente grazie al largo impiego fattone dal Manzoni nell'edizione definitiva dei Promessi Sposi»".

EDIT - Okay, forse dopo l'MP ho capito, Giorgio. Intendevo dire "se sostituissi _cosa _nel suo valore pronominale con _quale_", non fisicamente, ma in effetti convengo che può non risultare chiarissimo. Allora diciamo "se inserissi il pronome interrogativo _quale_", che dovrebbe esprimere il concetto senza possibili fraintendimenti. Grazie.


----------



## Cicciociccio

Buongiorno, ho letto questa frase che a me suona male "volevo sapere se qualcuno avesse già fatto un corso di italiano" io ritengo sia più corretto l'uso dell'indicativo "volevo sapere se qualcuno ha già fatto un corso di italiano" oppure  "volevo sapere se qualcuno abbia già fatto un corso di italiano". Ho ragione?


----------



## Nino83

Argomento già trattato.
Nelle subordinate interrogative indirette va bene sia l'indicativo che il congiuntivo, va a gusti.
Per quanto riguarda il tempo, in questo caso vanno bene sia l'imperfetto indicativo che l'imperfetto congiuntivo, se si tratta di un fatto che precede un evento passato.
In questo caso mi sembra che il "volevo sapere" sia di cortesia, cioè è usato al posto di "vorrei sapere", quindi io direi:
"volevo/vorrei sapere se qualcuno ha già effettuato un corso di italiano".
Non so perché ma la frase con "abbia" mi suona troppo pomposa e pesante.


----------



## bearded

Buongiorno
D'accordo con Nino83, io la metterei così:

Bisogna distinguere se ''volevo'' (nella frase principale)
1. rappresenta un vero imperfetto (durante il nostro colloquio di ieri, io volevo sapere...). In questo caso, dopo il 'se' ci vuole il verbo  al piuccheperfetto (aveva già fatto / avesse già fatto). Il congiuntivo accentua il dubbio, o l'incertezza, rispetto all'indicativo.
oppure
2. sta al posto di un condizionale presente (io telefono adesso, e ti dico: 'Salve, volevo sapere....' (=vorrei sapere).  Si tratta di un uso colloquiale, e qui, dopo il 'se', ci vuole il verbo al passato prossimo o al perfetto congiuntivo (se ha già fatto/abbia già fatto). Il congiuntivo accentua il dubbio, o l'incertezza, rispetto all'indicativo.

Data la graduale e generale sparizione del congiuntivo, ormai al nostro orecchio in frasi simili suona meglio l'indicativo, mentre il congiuntivo ha un 'sapore' letterario.


----------



## Nino83

Preciso che i miei "imperfetto indicativo e congiuntivo" si riferivano solo all'ausiliare, quindi avrei dovuto dire (come ha correttamente suggerito bearded man), "trapassato prossimo" e "trapassato congiuntivo".


----------



## pedro_trionix

Salve:

leggendo sulle interrogative indirette mi è venuto un dubbio: si può usare il congiuntivo passato nella interrogativa indiretta quando il tempo della reggente è al passato?

La spiegazione che ho trovato è la seguente:

_*CONCORDANZA DEI TEMPI NELLE INTERROGATIVE INDIRETTE

⇒ se il tempo della reggente è al presente o al futuro, nell’interrogativa indiretta avremo:

• per esprimere contemporaneità rispetto alla reggente l’indicativo presente o il congiuntivo presente:

– mi chiedo cosa fa;

– mi chiedo cosa faccia;

– gli chiederò cosa fa (faccia);

• per esprimere anteriorità rispetto alla reggente l’indicativo passato prossimo, il congiuntivo passato e meno frequentemente l’imperfetto indicativo o congiuntivo:

– mi chiedo cosa ha fatto;

– mi chiedo cosa abbia fatto;

• per esprimere posteriorità rispetto alla reggente l’indicativo futuro, l’indicativo o il congiuntivo presente o l’indicativo futuro anteriore:

– mi chiedo domani cosa farà;

– mi chiedo domani cosa fa;

– mi chiedo domani cosa faccia;

⇒ se il tempo della reggente è al passato nell’interrogativa indiretta avremo:

• per esprimere contemporaneità rispetto alla reggente l’imperfetto indicativo o congiuntivo:

– mi chiedevo cosa faceva;

– mi chiedevo cosa facesse;

• per esprimere anteriorità rispetto alla reggente l’indicativo trapassato prossimo o il congiuntivo trapassato:

– mi chiedevo cosa avevi fatto;

– mi chiedevo cosa avessi fatto;

• per esprimere posteriorità rispetto alla reggente il condizionale passato e all’interno di una lingua meno controllata anche l’indicativo imperfetto:

– mi chiedevo cosa avresti fatto.


La frase complessa: le interrogative indirette (seconda parte) | Zanichelli Aula di lingue*
_
Cercando su internet trovo comunque questi essempi dove, sebbene il verbo della reggente sia in passato, nella interrogativa indiretta si usa il congiuntivo pressente:

Una ragazza su twitter mi ha chiesto cosa *abbia scelto* io alla maturità.

Vialli: "Partita equilibrata. Mi sono chiesto come *abbia fatto* la Juve a vincere 2-0 ed ecco la risposta.

Ti sei mai chiesto cosa *abbia provato* l'essere umano che, per primo, ha capito come addomesticare il fuoco?

Persino una signora giunta in trasmissione per un cambio look ha chiesto al ballerino come *abbia fatto* a farsi sfuggire una donna come Belen. 

Il consigliere ha chiesto alla Giunta chi *abbia richiesto *lo spostamento, da parte dell'Apac, dei termini per gli appalti di pulizia da 95 milioni dal 12 al 18 dicembre 2017

Gli abbiamo anche chiesto se Ballestra *abbia fornito* quelle informazioni in modo disinteressato o se, al contrario, abbia chiesto qualcosa in cambio: “Ovviamente”, è la risposta.

Abbiamo anchechiesto che fine *abbia fatto* la figura tecnica per le indagini da affiancare all'ambasciatore, di cui non c'è traccia nei documenti ufficiali e nelle interviste ai rappresentanti del nostro governo.

Secondo le "regole" non sarebbe stato più correto usare  il trapasatto prossimo oppure il congiuntivo trapassato?

es. Una ragazza su twitter mi ha chiesto cosa *avevo scelto/ avessi scelto* io alla maturità.

Grazie dei vostri interventi.


----------



## bearded

Salve


pedro_trionix said:


> Una ragazza su twitter mi ha chiesto cosa *abbia scelto* io alla maturità.





pedro_trionix said:


> Una ragazza su twitter mi ha chiesto cosa *avevo scelto/ avessi scelto* io alla maturità.


Basandomi solo sul mio istinto di parlante (cioè senza riferirmi a  regole precise) io risponderei così:
- nella prima frase, ''abbia scelto'' si riferisce ad un passato recentissimo, quasi contemporaneo  alla domanda;
- nella seconda frase, ''avevo/avessi scelto'' si riferisce ad un passato più lontano (probabilmente io sono più anziano della ragazza).
Se ho appena affrontato l'esame insieme a diversi compagni, posso dire: ''ho chiesto ad uno di loro che argomento ha/abbia scelto lui''.
Se parlo dell'esame con mia madre, posso dire ''le ho chiesto che argomento aveva/avesse scelto lei ai suoi tempi''.


----------



## Franshyska

Ho pensato esattamente la stessa cosa. Però, anche nel mio caso, si tratta di una risposta a istinto di cui non sono certa


----------



## pedro_trionix

Speriamo di raccogliere più opinioni, grazie


----------



## ninor

Avrei bisogno di una delucidazione a proposito della trasformazione delle interrogative dirette in indirette. 
Date le seguenti interrogative dirette: 

1- Antonio - “Mario, vuoi un caffè?” 
2- Antonio - “Mario, prendi un caffè?” 

Le corrispondenti indirette (usando il congiuntivo) dovrebberio essere: 

3- Antonio chiede a Mario se voglia un caffè.
4- Antonio chiede a Mario se prenda un caffè.
5- Antonio ha chiesto a Mario se volesse un caffè. 
6- Antonio ha chiesto a Mario se prendesse un caffè. 

La numero 4 e la numero 5 sono corrette? Perché mi suonano male? 

Grazie


----------



## Paulfromitaly

ninor said:


> Avrei bisogno di una delucidazione a proposito della trasformazione delle interrogative dirette in indirette.
> Date le seguenti interrogative dirette:
> 
> 1- Antonio - “Mario, vuoi un caffè?”
> 2- Antonio - “Mario, prendi un caffè?”
> 
> Le corrispondenti indirette (usando il congiuntivo) dovrebberio essere:
> 
> 3- Antonio chiede a Mario se voglia un caffè.
> 4- Antonio chiede a Mario se prenda un caffè.
> 5- Antonio ha chiesto a Mario se volesse un caffè.
> 6- Antonio ha chiesto a Mario se prendesse un caffè.
> 
> La numero 4 e la numero 5 sono corrette? Perché mi suonano male?
> 
> Grazie



Come vedi l'argomento è già stato ampiamente discusso


----------

